# My Series Race #9 - John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Here are the race results for the Ninth Race of *My Series*. Fifty total entries made the trip to John's Slot Car Garage in Riverview, FL and had a great day of racing on the new Purple King. Once again, John has rescued and restored a track to excellent condition. Thank you for your hospitality and help in making it a very smooth day.


*Spec NASCAR - Novice Division*
1. Zachary Shearl - None - 153
2. Robert Smith - JSG - 152
3. Ron Delancey - KXR - 147
4. Justin Litle - KXR - 143
5. Cody Abele - KXR - 131

*Spec NASCAR - A.G.E. Division*
1. William Burnside - None - 181
2. Jeff Freitas - KXR - 180
3. Stu Marder - TRP - 178
4. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 176
5. Clay Kvetko - JSG - 169
6. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 167
7. Lewis Burnside, Jr. - None - 166
8. Bill Ashabranner - None - 166
9. Richard Houston - KXR - 163
10. Henry Burnside - None - 158
11. Joe Downing - JSG - 148
12. Donald Prink - JSG - 144
13. Mike Wilson - JSG - 142


*Expert NASCAR*
1. William Burnside - None - 207
2. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 203
3. Jason Burnside - None - 200
4. Danny Zona - TRP - 200
5. Mike Bresett - None - 197
6. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 187
7. Terry Tawney - TRW - 184
8. Randy Shearl - None - 179
9. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 172
10. Clay Kvetko - JSG - 172


*GTP*
1. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 226
2. Terry Tawney - TRW - 222 (Winner of Heat 1)
3. Mike Bresett - None - 221 (Winner of Heat 2)
4. Jason Burnside - None - 216
5. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 208
6. Clay Kvetko - JSG - 189
7. William Burnside - None - 126
8. Jeff Freitas - KXR - 24

*It took 198 laps to make the Main*
9. Bill Ashabranner - None - 195
10. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 192
11. Donald Prink - JSG - 180
12. Stu Marder - TRP - 175
13. Zachary Shearl - None - 159
14. Joe Downing - JSG - 102
15. Danny Zona - TRP - 87


*Box 12/15*
1. Thomas Burnside - None - 271
2. Jason Burnside - None - 263
3. William Burnside - None - 256
4. Stu Marder - TRP - 254
5. Henry Burnside - None - 237
6. Terry Tawney - TRW - 234
7. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 210


The next *My Series* race is Saturday, November 10, 2007 at *Killer X Raceway* in Homosassa, Florida.

Ron Delancey and Richard Houston are the new owners of the track that was at Dave's Motorsports. They have reworked the track - smoothed out the hump and installed all of the support legs - to make *Killer X Raceway* a much better place to race.


Edited at 9:35pm on 10/14 to correct Expert NASCAR


----------

